# Low Budget Hochteich mit Scheibe - viele Fragezeichen



## Chris303 (12. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,

vorweg: Bisher ist das Projekt ein reines Gedankenspiel und ich erhoffe mir hiervon Warnungen, wenn ich totalen Mist Plane und natürlich viele Tipps und Anregungen an den Stellen, an denen ich noch gar keinen Plan habe.

Folgendes:
es geht um einen zu bauenden Hochteich (oder eher Außenaquarium, da der Bodengrund ebenerdig sein wird). Soweit nichts Besonderes.
Vielleicht ein bisschen spezieller ist da sicher schon der Wunsch nach einer Sichtscheibe.
Sportlich wird es aber dann beim Budget. Ich möchte versuchen mit Rohbau inkl. Scheibe und Innenabsichtung sowie Filtertechnik im dreistelligen Bereich zu bleiben. Mal sehen ...


Ausganslage
 

Eine alte Mistplatte, 3x3m außen mit darunterliegender Jauchegrube. Bodenplatte und Fundament würde ich gerne so erhalten, die Aufkantung allerdings komplett erneuern.
Das Ganze wird wieder Beton, insofern es mir niemand aus Dämmungsgründen etc. ausredet.
Die neue Umrandung soll 60cm hoch werden, dort wo die Scheibe hinkommt nur 10cm.
Bleiben also im "Sichtbereich" 10cm für Bodengrund, so dass er bündig mit der Unterkante Sichtscheibe abschließt.

Sichtscheibe
50cm Hoch, etwa 240cm breit, 25,5er VSG (2x12mm Float + 1,52mm Folie), dreiseitig gelagert, an der Oberkante wird eine V2a Abschlussleiste angeklebt.
Ja ich weiss, es gibt dickere Scheiben mit seeeehr viel Sicherheit und man neigt hier dazu diese auch zu verwenden. Tatsächlich wusste aber bisher niemand zu erzählen, dass er schonmal eine solche Scheibe bei der genannten Anwendung zu Bruch gebracht hat. Im englischsprachigen Raum gibt es vergleichbare Beispiele, und da hat es gereicht. Werde es also wohl "riskieren".

Innenabdichtung
Kopfschmerzthema.
Folie lag erstmal nahe, weil ich hier einige Quadratmeter liegen habe.
Jetzt ist es an den Rändern im Falle eines Hochteichs natürlich so, dass die Folie in weiten Teilen ungeschützt ist. Da es sich bei der vorhandenen Folie um PVC oder PE handeln dürfte eher nicht so günstig (UV-Strahlung), oder?
Über Dichtschlämme habe ich auch nachgedacht, allerdings liegt eine Seite des Teiches an einem verputzen Sandsteinsockel einer Scheune und ich fürchte das Risiko ist recht groß, dass da früher oder später Wasser eindringt.
GFK ist mir ehrlich gesagt zuviel Aufstand.
Und jetzt? EDPM? Welche wäre da zu empfehlen?

Filtertechnik
Erstmal zum Besatz: es soll kein Schweinestall werden. D.h. z.B. Sonnenbarsch und Regenbogenelritzen oder sowas.
Beim Filter muss ich natürlich genauso ans Budget denken, fertige High-Tech-Lösungen mit Trommelfilter / Endlossieb kommen also eher nicht in Frage.ja auch kein Problem, Wäre nur schön wenn das ganze frisch gereinigt ohne Probleme 2 Wochen durchhält, falls man mal im Urlaub ist.
Im Gebäude hinter dem Teich liegt ein kleines Kämmerchen mit einer nutzbaren Grundfläche von 0,95x0,95m. Dort würde ich die Technik nach Möglichkeit gerne unterbringen. Als Weg zurück ins Wasser schwebt mir derzeit so ein Edelstahl-Auslauf vor.
Aber auch unter den Rahmenbedingungen fällt es schwer unter den tausenden Kauf- und Selbstbauvarianten der mechanischen sowie biologischen Filterung auszuwählen. Mal ganz davon ab, ob man nun eine Pumpe in den Teich stellt, Bodenablauf oder Skimmer oder beides verwendet.
Was wäre denn auf Basis meiner bisherigen Erläuterungen eure Empfehlung?

Thema Winter
Da wir bei einer Tiefe von 50cm, Bodengrund abgezogen - und das über dem Erdboden wohl spannend. Ich rechne ja mit einer gewissen Grundwärme von unten durch die 1m tiefen Jauchegrube. Fragt sich, ob das genug ist, dass eine weitere Dämmung obenrum lohnt. Lohnen meine ich in dem Sinne, dass man dann vielleicht wirklich die Fische im Teich überwintern kann.
Würdet ihr eine dauerhafte Dämmung gleich mit einplanen und wenn ja wie? Oder doch ein Winterschutz mit Styroporeinfassung und oben ein paar dicke Stegplatten, damit das Sonnenlicht etwas Wärme reinbringen kann?

Grobkalkulation
---------------
Scheibe, Transport, Edelstahl für Rahmen: 500,-€
Neue Umrandung: 50,-€ (Betonkies, Eisen, Schalmaterial vorhanden)
EPDM Folie, Klebematerial für Ecken, Dichtmittel etc: 200,-€
Bleiben also noch 249,99 Euro für Filter, Pumpe, Verrohrung, Miete Kernbohrmaschine

Ich nannte es doch "sportlich", oder? 

Vielen Dank wenn ihr bis hierher gekommen seid. Freue mich auf eure Ratschläge.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Zacky (12. Aug. 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen.

Wichtige Frage: Trägt die Betondecke deiner Jauchegrube auch das Gewicht des Teichvolumens? bei 3 x 3 m und 50 cm Wasser sind das etwa 4,5 m³



Chris303 schrieb:


> Ich möchte versuchen mit Rohbau inkl. Scheibe und Innenabsichtung sowie Filtertechnik im dreistelligen Bereich zu bleiben.


... es wird bei einem Versuch bleiben.



Chris303 schrieb:


> Das Ganze wird wieder Beton, insofern es mir niemand aus Dämmungsgründen etc. ausredet.


... ausreden - nein, Dämmung wäre das Mindeste was ich schon machen würde.



Chris303 schrieb:


> Da es sich bei der vorhandenen Folie um PVC oder PE handeln dürfte eher nicht so günstig (UV-Strahlung), oder?


... Folien kann man am Rand mit Ufermatte überdecken - geht natürlich jetzt ans Budget -



Chris303 schrieb:


> einer nutzbaren Grundfläche von 0,95x0,95m.


... auf diese Fläche einen wirklich funktionierendes __ Filtersystem zu bekommen wird schwer. Man bedenke die Rohrverbindungen, Kugelabsperrhähne oder Zugschieber, den Pumpenanschluss, eine Art Grobfilterung... und, und, und...



Chris303 schrieb:


> ein Edelstahl-Auslauf


... in Anbetracht des Budgets würde ich so etwas anfangs gar nicht einplanen, denn solch ein Teil kostet auch gut. Anderseits sollte man beachten, dass ein Wasserfall auch eine ständige Geräuschkulisse verursacht.



Chris303 schrieb:


> dass eine weitere Dämmung obenrum lohnt. Lohnen meine ich in dem Sinne, dass man dann vielleicht wirklich die Fische im Teich überwintern kann.


... überwintern im Teich wäre bei einem gedämmten und abgedeckten Teich mit durchlaufender Filterung evtl. schon möglich, jedoch würde ich bei der geringen Tiefe auf jeden Fall eine Teichheizung einbauen und laufen lassen, auch wenn sie nur 8-10 Grad hält.

In der Summe der Gedanken, denke ich, dass Du mit einem 3-stelligen Budget nicht hinkommen wirst, da viele Kleinteile, wie PVC-Winkel, Anschlussstücke, Ventile vorher schwer kalkulierbar sind. Eine UVC wäre evtl. auch noch von Vorteil.


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Aug. 2017)

Dem ist nicht mehr viel hinzuzufügen. 
Ausser...dass nach meiner Erfahrung..die  Stahlbewehrung solcher Güllegruben und der Beton ggf. im Laufe der Jahre marode werden kann...

Suche Dir irgendwo einen besseren Platz für einen etwas tieferen Hochteich.
Oder  entferne allen alten Krempel und die Güllegrube...
Buddeln wird da aber nicht angenehm..Schön verseifter Boden...
Mit so einer Scheibe sieht immer gut aus.

Zurück geht nicht mehr.
Du bist mit dem Teichvirus  infiziert.


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Christian,
Zacky hat schon sehr gut geantwortet. 
ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle eine Frage stellen: habe ich dort einen tollen Platz für einen Hochteich, oder nur eine Gelegenheit für einen "low-budget" Hochteich?
Das hört sich blöd an, doch Du wirst sehr viel Zeit fü Deine Lösung benötigen (wenig Geld = viel selber machen, und längere Bauzeit). Ist der Platz nicht ideal oder entspricht die Größe nicht Deinen Träumen, dann ist es schade, so viel Zeit an dieser Stelle investiert zu haben. Wenn Du stattdessen wartest, die laufenden Kosten (!) eines solchen Projekt sparst, und dann an optimaler Stelle komplett neu baust, könntest Du mehr Freude auf Dauer haben.
Das Thema Isolation ist wichtig. Mit Styropor vor der Betonschale ist es nur formal gelöst. Notwendig ist eine Belüftung der äußeren Seite der Betonschalte (in Deinem Foto ist zu erkennen, dass weder eine Isolation zum Boden existiert, noch eine Möglichkeit, wie im Falle eines Wasserbeckens der Beton dann eingedrungenes Wasser und kondensierte Feuchte wieder abgeben könnte.
Dichtschlämmen funktionieren gar nicht mal schlecht - für einen Teich wären sie für mich ein "no-go", weil: 
-sie sind dünn, nicht beliebig flexibel, nicht ohne Wasserablassen reparabel, und Reparaturen bedeuten Wartezeiten von mindestens mehreren Tagen (bis zum Wiedereinfüllen des Wassers).
Selbst Undichtigkeiten bei EPDM kann man unter Wasser mit Polymerkleber beheben. Die UV-Empfindlichkeit von PVC bedeutet nicht, dass solche Ränder innerhalb kürzester Zeit am Licht unbrauchbar werden. Es gibt tatsächlich große Unterschiede in PVC-Folienqualitäten.
Das ist meine Meinung - ich drück' Dir die Daumen für einen tollen Hochteich.


----------



## Chris303 (13. Aug. 2017)

Oje, nun habt ihr mich auf was gebracht.
Die Gedanken um die Statik waren zwar auch schon vorher nicht aussen vor, jedoch konnte mich die Zeichnung eines alten Bauantrages dadurch beruhigen, dass die Jauchegrube nicht die komplette Fläche unter der Miste einnimmt und so für sehr gute Unterstützung gesorgt ist.
Nochmal draufgeschaut - fällt mir ist ein Detail auf, dass so nicht dem Umgesetzten entspricht. Da sich das ganze Gebilde schlecht einsehen lässt habe ich nun nochmal mit einem Stab in der Grube rumgestochert.
Leider sieht es derzeit danach aus, dass die Platte vollfläching unten drunter hohl ist.

Für 16cm Plattenstärke und unbekannte Bewehrung bei 3m Spannweite sind rund 5t Last meinem Gefühl nach echt deftig.
Hilft nichts, dass ich kommende Woche anfangen wollte hat sich damit erstmal erledigt. Bei der nächsten Gelegenheit, wo hier ein Statiker vorbeischaut, werde ich ihn auch mal diesbezüglich nach seiner Meinung fragen.

Aber besser früher als später ...

Grüße
Chris


----------

